

Evaluating D for games - StylifyYourBlog
http://maikklein.github.io/2015/01/11/Evaluating-D-for-games/

======
pogobono
@nogc is still a new addition to the language and phobos is not fully flagged
with it. D devs are working on a solution to reduce gc dependence, it's just
not quite there yet. There are gc-less stdlibs here if you want to avoid
phobos:
[http://wiki.dlang.org/Libraries_and_Frameworks#Alternative_s...](http://wiki.dlang.org/Libraries_and_Frameworks#Alternative_standard_libraries_.2F_runtimes)

For game programming you should consider data oriented design. It really helps
avoid the gc and makes your code faster and (imo) simpler.

Btw: [http://forum.dlang.org/](http://forum.dlang.org/) is a great place to
learn about ongoing development or to ask questions.

------
zokier
For what it is worth, my understanding is that andralex et al are re-
engineering the dlang GC:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2g03af/ds_garba...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2g03af/ds_garbage_collector_problem/ckent8c)

~~~
andralex
There's a fair amount of recent work on both improving the GC and making it
less used. We'll continue that work this year.

------
snarfy
This line also makes me sad

> Stopping all other threads than the thread currently trying to allocate GC
> memory

This doesn't need to be the case, and is one of the strengths of garbage
collected languages, IMO. Garbage collection can be performed by another cpu
asynchronously, essentially making it free.

